# Installazione xorg-server e driver nvidia

## Johnnydsg

Salve! Ho installato gentoo minimal, ma adesso vorrei installare il server grafico X11 e i driver nvidia proprietari per la mia scheda grafica GeForce GTX 960. Ho letto le guide sul sito ed ho seguito alla lettera le istruzioni, ma niente da fare, qualcuno mi può aiutare? Grazie.

----------

## Onip

inizia con descrivere bene cosa hai fatto e che problemi e\o errori hai. senza fatti di cui discutere è difficile immaginare il problema e trovare una soluzione.

p.s. benvenuto

----------

## Johnnydsg

 *Onip wrote:*   

> inizia con descrivere bene cosa hai fatto e che problemi e\o errori hai. senza fatti di cui discutere è difficile immaginare il problema e trovare una soluzione.
> 
> p.s. benvenuto

 

Quando do il comando

```
emerge --ask --verbose --pretend x11-base/xorg-drivers
```

non riesco a gestire le richieste o suggerimenti (non so come chiamarle sinceramente  :Embarassed:  ) che ho come risposta.

Compaiono un elenco abbastanza lungo di dipendenze.

Se è necessario posso farne una foto.

----------

## Onip

 *Johnnydsg wrote:*   

> Se è necessario posso farne una foto.

 

sarebbe meglio che usassi una live grafica facendo chroot (come con l'installazione, ma senza rifare partizioni e cancellare cose) e poi copia e incolla dei problemi.

----------

## djinnZ

Premesso quanto sopra e premesso che quel "gentoo minimal" mi puzza di guide imbecilli discoste dall'originale...

Se hai semplicememte compilato lo stage 3 con qualche use aggiunta dal profilo X non è stato ancora installato quindi è normale che escano fuori una caterva di pacchetti.  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --ask --verbose --pretend

 -p disabilita -a quindi ...   :Confused:  ti mostra solo i pacchetti che vorrebbe installare ma non li avvia.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Mr. Green:  che guida hai seguito?

Se è quella ufficiale è una figuraccia storica...  :Twisted Evil: 

Un paio di suggerimenti: leggi qui

Non si parte da xorg-drivers ma da xorg-x11 od xorg-server secondo quello che si vorrà installato come dm/wm e relativa configurazione.

Per selezionare il dm/wm di default si usa eselect e l'apposita variabile ambiente, niente cagate in stile ~/.xession ed annessi. Per X login guardare i file di configurazione.

Sappi che laddove decidessi di indulgere all'odioso parto dei nazistoidi dal cappellino rosso, fiancheggiatori dell'oscurantismo e dell'inefficienza, al servizio delle multinazionali od a kde ... non te la cavi con meno di 24 ore.

Occhio al profilo ed alle use.  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

KosahadaDirEsu KDE???

----------

